# Howdy!



## weather_nerd (7 mo ago)

Long time lurker, finally made an account.

Getting ready for my 24th season on a snowboard. I grew up as a park rat but shifted towards freeride as I got older. Two years ago, I got into carving and now I'm totally hooked. Both softboot and hardboot. I'm originally from the northeastern US but now I'm based in Flagstaff, Arizona. So, I'm stuck on groomers unless we get a good snowstorm. AZ Snowbowl is pretty cool if you're ever in the area.

Some carving for ya:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/snowboarding/comments/smein2

Current boards:

SG Soul 159XT (carving)
Donek Knapton Twin 155 (carving, custom build w/ 30cm waist)
K2 Instrument 154 (daily driver)
K2 Cool Bean 144 (pow board)
SG Full Race Titan 163XT (hardboot carver)
Lib Tech Orca Split 153 (splitboard, hate it)
F2 Flame 160 (vintage, 93/94)
Burton Air 6.1 160 (vintage, 89/90)
New boards for next season:

Yes The Y 154 (replacing K2 Instrument)
Bataleon Cruiser 159 (new carver)
Current boards that I'm selling:

K2 Excavator 150 (too short - should have gotten the 154)
Donek Freecarve 167 (great board, outgrown)
Bindings:

Now O-Drives (amazing response, shitty components)
Ride A-10 (new - haven't ridden yet)
Nidecker Carbons (amazing!)
Now Drives (maybe selling)
Boots:

Ride Insanos × 2
Deeluxe Edge (new - haven't ridden yet)
Deeluxe Track 700 (hardboots)
Previous boards in the past ~5 years:

Yes Basic 156 (daily driver as a poor grad student)
Capita Spring Break Slush Slasher 147 (first volume shifted pow board, replaced w/ K2 Cool Bean)
Jones Aviator 156 (replaced Yes Basic, hated it)
Niche Knew 15? (park board, road it once and hated it)
Korua Transition Finder 157 (replaced Aviator, great board but too big/heavy for me)
Gnu Riders Choice C3 157.5 (fun park board, but I hated the magnitracion and generally gave up on park)
SG Force 160 (SBX board, sold for wider and more versatile SG Soul)
Swoard Extremecarver 168 (extreme carving hardboot board, replaced with SG Full Race Titan)
Kessler Alpine 180 (GS racer board, way too much for anything other than racing)


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Welcome. How’s that SG Soul?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weather_nerd (7 mo ago)

Scalpelman said:


> Welcome. How’s that SG Soul?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The SG is one of my favorite carving boards I've ever been on. I probably rode that board more than any other last year. It has a super long effective edge (>140 cm) with only a tiny bit of rocker in the nose so it has insane grip.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Yeah- that Soul looks sick! Welcome to the forum. It's good to have more carvers hanging out around here.


----------

